# Wish to start a freshwater aquarium...advice...please..



## Curtis (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello,
I started a Saltwater aquarium a few months back in a Biorb and after some experience and gaining more knowledge i have decided to start fresh at the end of this year with a new tropical Freshwater aquarium. Any advice at all would be great. I would also like to purchase a book regarding Freshwater fish care any recommendations would be much appreciated,
Many Thanks Curtis.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Dear fellow fish keeper,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Let it be known that on this day you are cordially and formally welcomed to the FishForums as a Junior Member in good standing with all the rights and privileges thereof. Further let it be known that your good standing can be improved with pictures (not you, your *fish*)! 

Perhaps you've already heard of this, but I like to remind all the new members. A new tank needs to be cycled. This is a process of converting harmful ammonia and nitrites into less harmful nitrates. An uncycled tank is the number one killer of aquarium fish, and inadvertently happens to almost every beginner aquarist. Before putting any fish in your aquarium, make sure you read this guide to the Nitrogen Cycle. It is a long read, but by the time you are done with it, you know everything you need to know about the Nitrogen cycle.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Nitrogen_Cycle.html [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]








[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]***********Stuff you need for a healthy aquarium************[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]1) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A tank large enough to house your fish. Many people overstock their tanks, and this can be very harmful to the fish. Make sure you get a tank large enough to hold all of your fish comfortably. Do research to see what the minimum size for your aquarium should be, and remember that it is a minimum size. Any more fish and you need a larger aquarium.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A heater. Most pet fish are tropical fish and need a heater. The only exception in common pet store fish, is the goldfish. The goldfish is a coldwater fish, and does not need a heater. All other fish need a heater to keep healthy (including bettas).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A filter. While most hobbyists keep a filter in their aquarium, many either keep the wrong size filter, or they don’t use one at all. There are many types of filters, and it’s important to know how much water it can push through it. It is recommended you get a filter that can push 8 to 10 gallons per hour for every gallon of water. If you have a 20 gallon tank, you want a filter that can push 160 to 200 gallons of water per hour. It is also important to remember that all fish need a filter. Even bettas and goldfish.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]An air pump. While a “hang on back” filter can provide enough oxygen to an aquarium at most times, it is still important to have an air pump. An air pump with an air stone connected will ensure that your fish have enough oxygen at all times. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Lights. While this may not seem important, it is very important. Fish need light, just like other animals. They have sleep schedules and they can produce nutrients from light (humans do the same thing). If you don’t want to deal with turning them on and off every day, set them on a timer. [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]***********Common aquarium diseases************[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Unfortunately our fish get sick, just like every other animal. It is important that you know when your fish is sick, what kind of treatment to offer your fish, and how to prevent diseases in the future. If you suspect your fish is sick, but don’t know what to do, post a thread in the diseases section of the forums.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Common diseases:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich – Looks like salt covering the body of the fish. This is a protozoan disease. Treat with high temperature water (85F for most tropical fish) and aquarium salt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Fin Rot – Fin edges start to turn brown and fray. Usually occurs first in the caudal fin (tail), but can affect any fin. It looks like the fin is actually rotting away. This is usually a symptom of poor water conditions or injury. This is a bacterial disease. Treat with a 50% water change, antibiotics and aquarium salt. Melafix, Maracyn TC and Maracyn 2 are common antibacterial medications known to treat fin rot.

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fungus Infection – Looks like cotton on the body. This is a fungal infection. Treat with antifungal medications and aquarium salt. Pimafix is a well-known antifungal treatment. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Dropsy/Bloat – Fish will get very fat, and fins can stick out like a pinecone. Treat with high water temperature (85F for most tropical fish), aquarium salt, and antibiotics. Maracyn TC and Maracyn 2 are common antibacterial medications. [/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]***********Aquarium Clubs and Societies************[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Something that is actually very important in the fish keeping hobby, are the clubs and societies. There are many of them all over the world. If you are near a major city, you most likely have one nearby. This website keeps a good list of clubs, but there are many that it doesn’t have. Doing a quick Google search or asking about clubs in the Forums should find you a good list of clubs.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://fins.actwin.com/dir/clubs.php[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]***********Local Fish Shops************[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Perhaps, just as important as finding a good club to join, is finding a good fish shop. Here is a list of pet stores near you. Also check the yellow pages and visit as many shops in your area, and decide which ones you like the best.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://fins.actwin.com/dir/stores.php [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]***********POTM/TOTM************[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]We do a “Photo of the Month” and a “Tank of the Month” contest every month. Sometimes there are good prizes to be won. I would like to encourage you to participate in these. It is a good way to show off your fish and aquariums and have fun also.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]POTM - http://www.fishforums.com/forum/potm-photo-month.html[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]TOTM - http://www.fishforums.com/forum/totm-tank-month.html [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rules for both - http://www.fishforums.com/forum/potm-photo-month/28176-potm-totm-rules-how-submit-picture.html [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]***********Chat************[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]There are often several users in our chat. Come check out the chat. The link is at the top of site where it says “There are several users in chat now! Don't Be Shy - click here and come on in!” We would love to talk to you![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.fishforums.com/forum/chat.php[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]***********Links to awesome fish websites************[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]http://www.planetcatfish.com/ - Everything you need to know about catfish[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.ebetta.com/ - A cool betta blog[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.aquabid.com/ - eBay, but for fish[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.liveaquaria.com/ - These guys sell fish, but its more useful for doing preliminary research on fish you want to buy.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.drsfostersmith.com/fish-supplies/pr/c/3578 - A great place to buy aquarium equipment[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.fishchannel.com/ - Lots of useful information here. They also print most of the fish magazines out there.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]***********Final Notes************[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]I hope all of the above information was useful. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Thanks for joining us. Keep us informed of your progress. There's lots of good folk with good experience here. Welcome to FishForums.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thank you for your indulgence,

bmlbytes
(The unofficial FishForums greeter)[/FONT]


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If I was you, I would start out with a 20 gallon and guppys and corys. Only male guppys though. Once you have experience, then try harder fish. Take it slow, taking on fish that are too advanced for you will only cost you money and kill your fish.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

In my opinion, I would start with a 29g and get either some danios or tetras. I would not recommend introducing freshwater aquarium keeping with live bearers. Curtis, I'd keep in mind keeping live plants too! These are just my suggestions though.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Stocking for a beginner should depend on your tap water. Can you measure the pH and hardness of your tap water? Let us know that and we can make a more informed suggestion. 

Tetras and livebearers prefer radically different water conditions. Although they can live in less than optimal conditions, it isn't what is best for the fishes. Matching the fish to the water is just good fishkeeping practice.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

20 gallons are affordable and small enough that they're easy to keep. If you're not worried about affordability or ease of keep, then get as large as you can afford.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Agree with betta man. Bigger is easier. Measure your space and put in the biggest tank you can afford with all the extras. An 18" wide tank will often fit where a 12" tank will. For fish books, look at http://www.fishbookstore.com/ Or check out library books and when you find one you like, but a used copy off amazon.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Just keep in mind, the bigger the tank, the bigger the cost, the more time it takes cleaning it, and getting substrate will be no fun. Also think about moving it without water in it. It'll be heavy still. The bonuses to having a bigger tank is, more fish, if you set it up right, it's better looking, less frequent water changes (if you aren't stocked to heavily), and larger fish.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Bigger tanks are more stable than small tanks, but small tanks are faster and easier to maintain even though you have to do it more often. Get the tank(s) you want and learn how to manage it. Just recognize that marine and freshwater aquariums are not the same and have different needs. Do your research and don't be afraid to fail or make mistakes. That's how we learn. 

Good luck with it.


----------

